
Microsoft Office 2016 for Mac Is Available for Free Right Now - nikunjk
http://blogs.wsj.com/personal-technology/2015/03/05/microsoft-office-2016-for-mac-is-available-for-free-right-now/
======
mindcrash
Title should be renamed to: "Microsoft Office 2016 Beta for Mac Is Available
for Free Right Now"

Also a respected news source such as WSJ should stop producing linkbait like
this - It is quite unprofessional.

~~~
crcastle
I have (anecdotally) noticed a decrease in quality from the WSJ online over
the past couple years. Anytime I see the URL "blogs.wsj.com" I get ready for
worthless trash... or just stop reading. But I think "www.wsj.com" has also
been going downhill.

------
xsegfault
Title is misleading... the beta is free. You'll eventually have to purchase
the release version later.

------
Someone1234
Misleading title:

> But Microsoft made it up to its neglected Mac user base Thursday with a free
> “preview”—or public beta version—of Office 2016 for Mac. The full software
> suite will be available this summer for purchase or as part of Microsoft’s
> Office 365 monthly subscription service,

